# Furharvester Edu. Course



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been looking to take this course for a long time now (about a year) and was wondering if anyone knows of any that will be available this summer near Salt Lake. Recently the only courses have been in the St. George area. 
Thanks for the help, and PM me or comment if you have any info!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is one in Sept up in Roy


----------

